# كيف سيبدو مستقبل البحث عبر الإنترنت؟



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2021)

*أولًا: كيف تطور البحث عبر الإنترنت:*

يعتبر  محرك غوغل للبحث هو المرشح الأول في عالم محركات البحث، حيث أصبح المهيمن  على البحث عبر الإنترنت منذ لحظة دخوله للمشهد، واليوم يحتفظ بحصة تفوق 92%  من جميع عمليات البحث عبر الإنترنت، بالإضافة إلى استمراره في وضع معايير  لكيفية عمل محركات البحث الأخرى.
من  المهم أن تتذكر أن غوغل المملوكة الآن لشركة ألفابت هي شركة ربحية، ويعتبر  مصدر الدخل الرئيسي لها هو الإعلانات، ومن ثم عندما ينقر الأشخاص على  الإعلانات المرافقة لعمليات البحث، تدفع الشركات التي وضعت هذه الإعلانات  مبلغًا من المال لجوجل.
وفقًا  لذلك، لتقديم أفضل الإعلانات وجذب أكبر عدد ممكن من المستخدمين الذين  يدرون الأموال، تقوم غوغل بمنح المستخدمين أفضل تجربة ممكنة عبر محرك البحث  التابع لها، والذي يهدف إلى تحقيق عدة أهداف فرعية، من ضمنها:
ولطالما  كان محرك غوغل للبحث هو الاختيار الأول لمعظم المستخدمين نظرًا لقدرته على  استحضار النتائج ذات الصلة، وبمعنى آخر، تزويد المستخدمين بمحتوى يطابق  استفساراتهم، حيث تطورت خوارزميات البحث بمرور الوقت وأصبحت تقدم لك الآن  نتائج بحث أكثر ذكاءً ونوعية.




*تقديم نتائج أكثر موثوقية:*

تطور  محرك غوغل للبحث لتقديم نتائج أكثر موثوقية، هذا لا يعني أن مجرد تطابق  موضوع معين مع استعلام المستخدم أنه جدير بالثقة أو أنه سيكون مرضيًا  للمستخدم النهائي، حيث تمتلئ شبكة الويب بمحتوى غير مرغوب فيه ومحتوى منخفض  الجودة بشكل كبير.
لذا  فإن جزء من مهمة محرك غوغل للبحث هو تصفية هذا المحتوى، ومن ثم نجد أن  محرك البحث على مر السنين قد طور معايير لتصفية المحتوى بجودة عالية، حيث  أصبح قادرًا على اكتشاف الروابط غير المرغوب فيها، والعبارات المسيئة،  وغيرها من العلامات التي تفرز المواقع الجيدة عن المنخفضة الجودة.




*توفير واجهة للمستخدم بسيطة وسريعة:*

طورت  غوغل محرك البحث الخاص بها لتزويد المستخدمين بواجهة بسيطة وسريعة، حيث  يمكنك الآن الحصول على النتائج بشكل فوري تقريبًا، حتى إذا كنت تبحث عن  عبارة معقدة، ويمكنك البحث باستخدام طرق مختلفة، مثل: البحث الصوتي.
وحاولت  غوغل أيضا تبسيط عملية البحث وتسريعها من خلال تزويد المستخدمين بمعلومات  مباشرة بدلاً من مجرد توجيههم إلى موقع ويب قد يكون لديه إجابة أو لا، علي  سبيل المثال: إذا كنت تبحث عن سؤال بسيط نسبيًا، مثل: تاريخ إطلاق هاتف من  سامسونج فستحصل على إجابة فورية في الشاشة بدون الحاجة إلى الضغط على أي  نتيجة للبحث، وهذا لا يجعل تجربة المستخدم أبسط وأكثر إمتاعًا فحسب، بل إنه  يبقي المستخدم أيضًا في موقع البحث لفترة زمنية أطول، مما يزيد من  احتمالية نقره على إعلان ما.




*كيف ستطور محركات البحث في المستقبل؟*

نظرا  إلى كل التطورات التي شهدتها محركات البحث خلال الفترة الأخيرة، فمن  المرجح أننا سنرى طرقًا جديدة للتفاعل مع محركات البحث، فبدلاً من مجرد  كتابة استعلام أو استخدام أصواتنا، سيكون لدينا مجموعة متنوعة من أنماط  التفاعل الجديدة الجديدة، التي تشمل:




*استخدام أجهزة جديدة:*

سنرى  أن البحث سيصبح أكثر تكاملاً مع مجموعة واسعة من الأجهزة، فبالإضافة إلى  الأجهزة التي نستخدمها الآن في البحث، مثل: الحواسيب والهواتف الذكية  والأجهزة اللوحية ومكبرات الصوت، في المستقبل، قد تقدم لنا أجهزة (إنترنت  الأشياء) Internet Of Thing أنماطًا أحدث وأكثر إبداعًا عند البحث.




*المحادثات:*

يمثل  البحث الصوتي بالفعل تقدمًا هائلاً، فماذا لو تمكنا من البحث بطريقة أكثر  تفاعلية، مثل: البحث من خلال المحادثة، حيث يمكنك أن تتيح لنا هذه الطريقة  المزيد من خيارات التخصيص ويمنحنا نتائج أكثر صلة من أي وقت مضى.




*الإيماءات:*

في  المستقبل، قد تتمكن من البحث باستخدام إيماءات بسيطة، وهي طريقة أسرع  وأسهل من البحث الصوتي، فباستخدام الجهاز المناسب والإعدادات المتاحة  للمستخدم، يمكن استخدام إيماءات، مثل: التأشير للبحث وتصفح النتائج.




*البحث عبر الأفكار:*

مع  أن هذه التقنية قد تكون مخصصة للمستقبل البعيد، إلا أن واجهة الذكاء  الاصطناعي، مثل: (Neuralink) قد تجعل من الممكن البحث باستخدام أفكارك فقط.




*التخصيص والتنبؤ:*

يطلق  الكثير من الخبراء على جوجل اسم (شركة البيانات)، حيث تعتمد شبكتها  الإعلانية بشكل كبير على قدرتها على تزويد المعلنين ببيانات مفيدة حول  أهدافهم الإعلانية، بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تعتمد نتائج البحث بالفعل بشكل كبير  على بيانات المستخدم.
ومن  ثم يمكن لبياناتك المحفوظة سابقًا، وسجل البحث السابق وكذلك الطريقة التي  تتفاعل بها عبر الإنترنت تشكيل نتائج البحث الخاصة بك، لذا مع البيانات  الضخمة والذكاء الاصطناعي قد تتمكن غوغل ومحركات البحث الأخرى من توقع  عمليات البحث بنشاط قبل تنفيذها، مما يوفر لك النتائج التي تعتقد أنك بحاجة  إليها قبل أن تحتاجها حقًا.




*الخلاصة:*

بينما  تستمر غوغل في الهيمنة على محركات البحث عبر الإنترنت، إلا أن هناك  منافسون آخرون ينمون ببطء، مثل: محرك بحث (Bing) من مايكروسوفت، أو  (DuckDuckGo) الذي أصبح خيارًا شائعًا للمستخدمين المهتمين بالخصوصية،  بالإضافة إلى مجموعة جديدة من الشركات الناشئة في مجال محركات البحث التي  تضع نفسها بصفتها منافسًا محتملًا لشركة غوغل.
ومن  ثم في السنوات القادمة، إذا وُجد لاعب جديد أو منافس حالي طريقة لإزاحة  محرك البحث غوغل من القِمة، فربما يكون ذلك بسبب تقديمه لتجربة مختلفة  تمامًا يصعب تخيلها، وذلك نظرًا إلى ما تقدمه جوجل في الوقت الحالي.


https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/technology/2020/12/31/كيف-سيبدو-مستقبل-البحث-عبر-الانترنت؟


----------

